# 4/24 tappen



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

hit the lake this afternoon with a friend nice day it was 
as soon as we get there maybe 15mins the warden comes an checks r lics  
nice 2 see r lics fee's at work  1st time ever checked at tappen.
2nd time this year an both times on a sat??????????????  
well now 2 the fishing brother husk ////// u be proud lol fished a couple of new spots an ended up with a nice bunch of fish caught about 20 crappies between us keep 8 11''an12''ers an 2 big gills 1 a fish ohio 10 1/2'' the other just under 9''. released 1 white bass 10'' / 1 14''lg mouth /1 8''rockbass/
all fish but 1 was caught on 1/16 heads an charts/glow/an white 2''tails
4# excel line lite an ultra lite gear,white bass caught on minnow an bobber
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## WillyB (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi there Mrtwister. Wife and I was also at Tappan yesterday. It was a beautiful day!! You guys did better than we did. Only managed about 10 crappies (1 keeper that I ended up releasing) couple of small gills. Just couldn't locate the big girls!! 

Were you guys fishing up in Willis Run Bay? We saw the warden checking guys along the road. We were on the opposite shore fishin some great lookin trees in the water.


----------



## mrtwister_jbo (Apr 7, 2004)

no we got checked on rt 250 by the church  
we caught most of the keepers on the rocks just east of the church toward the gas line
we got a couple on the handicap dock, an down by the picknick area on 250.
back 2 work monday but will be off fri/ sat/sun/an monday  
promised the mrs.a fishing trip so will be watching the web 4 a hot bite lol
we got fri /sat/an sun off 2gather so who knows !i got here a new crappie set up she hasn't used yet 5'6''lite gander mt rod an a underspin diawa with new 
6# excel line!!
mrtwister_jbo


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

glad to hear ya got some nice ones. fished atwood last nite during the cat tournament.i fished for crappie and my son and buddy fished the tourn got some nice crappie and a couple white bass, no biggies. 9 to 11 inches. whites were 12 and 13. hope to hook up with ya.


----------

